# Maybe T-Jack



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

Maybe Tavaris Jackson can lead the purple to the promise land. :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

He certainly could have thrown the interceptions and had the fumble that Farve did. I can't stand the Vikings, but lets be realistic the Vikes don't get that far without Farve. Also I don't know if another QB in the NFL would have been able to stay in that game getting hit that hard and often, maybe Peyton Manning. Farve had a great year and he is a great player I just wish it would have been for a different team.


----------



## speckline (Dec 13, 2008)

Rodgers could. He's been hit that hard all year.


----------

